# [After Effects] PC stürtzt beim Rendern ab



## NemoFinder (9. April 2010)

Hi,
wie im Titel schon gesagt habe ich ein großes Problem beim Rendern und zwar folgendes:
Ich habe jetzt mehrere Tage an einem Video gearbeitet und zwischendurch dieses immer wieder mal gerendert um zu sehen wie es aussieht. Dafür habe ich allerdings die Auflösung des Videos auf 1/4 reduziert. Da hat immer alles Problem los geklappt.
Nun bin ich mir dem Video komplett fertig und ich will es nun in voller Auflösung Rendern. Es wird mir angezeigt, dass es mehrere Stunden dauert bis das Rendern fertig ist. Bei einem 1 Min. Video finde ich das schon recht viel, oder? Aber egal. Auf jeden Fall sitze ich nicht die ganze Zeit vorm Rechner und starre auf dem Monitor sondern mache andere Dinge in der Wohnung. Wenn ich dann nach 1-2 Stunden auf den Monitor gucke sehe ich, dass Windows neu gestartet wurde und der Rendervorgang nicht beendet wurde. Im Internet habe ich dann gelesen, dass es diese "versteckte Option" gibt. 


> Einfach die SHIFT-Taste gedrückt halten und Bearbeiten > Voreinstellungen > Allgemein wählen. Nun erscheint in der Dropdown-Box der Optionen eine neue Auswahl “Versteckt“. Um den Speicherüberlauf (?) zu beheben, wählt man Ebenencache deaktivieren und ca. alle 50 Frames entleeren. Das Rendern dauert nun zwar ein wenig länger, läuft dafür aber durch.


Natürlich hat diese Einstellung aber nichts geändert. Kennt einer das Problem was ich habe?


----------



## darkframe (9. April 2010)

Hi,

einen Windows-Neustart finde ich schon ungewöhnlich. Der passiert ja in der Regel nur dann, wenn sich die Hardware irgendwie verabschiedet hat. Insofern könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass bei Dir z.B. ein RAM-Baustein defekt ist oder ein Festplattenfehler vorliegt. Eventuell läuft aber auch nur irgendein Teil (CPU, GPU) zu heiß. Vielleicht kannst Du dem Problem auf den Grund gehen, wenn Du die Ereignisanzeige in Windows mal studierst.

Ein möglicher Ansatz wäre auch, doch mal den Rechner beim Rendern zu beobachten. Mit Glück siehst Du ja, was passiert (Blue Screen oder einfach plötzlicher Neustart z.B.). Als vorläufigen Workaround könntest Du Deine Komposition ja erst einmal in mehreren kürzeren Stücken rendern und die dann anschließend zusammensetzen, falls die Zeit drängt.

Deinen Arbeitsspeicher könntest Du ansonsten mit z.B. Memtest überprüfen lassen; bei der Festplatte reichen die Windows-Bordmittel.


----------

